#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Σύστημα υποβολής δηλώσεων Ν.4178/13. Εγχειρίδιο χρήσης

## GDAM

Καλή δουλειά ! 
Δεν λειτουργεί ο σελιδοδείκτης "Περιεχόμενα" ... κάτω-κάτω.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

> Καλή δουλειά ! 
> Δεν λειτουργεί ο σελιδοδείκτης "Περιεχόμενα" ... κάτω-κάτω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Ευχαριστώ!
Το πρόβλημα με τον σελιδοδείκτη "Περιεχόμενα" διορθώθηκε στη νέα έκδοση 1.01.
Βέβαια, θεωρώ πολύ πιο λειτουργικά τα περιεχόμενα όπως εμφανίζονται ως σελιδοδείκτες (bookmarks) μόνιμα, στην αριστερή στήλη του PDF.

----------


## IOANNI1970

παιδια μια ερωτηση θελω να κανω...εκανα σε πελατη ρυθμιση για διαμερισματωση,πληρωσε το 500ρικο στις 4 νοεμβριου αλλα ακομα δεν τουχει φανει στο συστημα σαν εξοφλημενο...ποσο καιρο κανει για να φανει στο συστημα για να τον προχωρησω σε οριστικη υπαγωγη

----------


## Xάρης

Επικοινώνησε με το ΤΕΕ μήπως έγινε μια στραβή αν και δυο μέρες σας χρόνος αναμονής είναι εύλογος.

----------


## IOANNI1970

χαρη εστειλα μυνημα ηλεκτρονικο και μουπαν οτι θελει 24 εργασιμες ωρες...ακομα ομως παρασκευη απογευμα 7 νοεμβριου και φαινεται ανεξοφλητο....ρωτησε στην τραπεζα και τουπαν οτι στελνουν τις πληρωμες το ιδιο απογευμα...τι να του πω ...δεν εχω ιδεα...τι μπορω να κανω?

----------


## IOANNI1970

πως μπορω να επικοινωνησω χαρη,οχι με μαιιλ,εννοω μπορει καποια υπηρεσια να με διαφωτισει?

----------


## Xάρης

Η επικοινωνία με το Τ.Ε.Ε. για τα παραπάνω θέματα, (σ.σ.: διαχειριστικά θέματα δηλώσεων αυθαιρέτων και θέματα λειτουργίας του αντίστοιχου λογισμικού) γίνεται μέσω email αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο *n4178@central.tee.gr* ή τηλεφωνικά στο *210.32.91.206*.

Για την αμεσότερη εξυπηρέτηση, παρακαλούμε να έχετε υπόψη:
Τα μηνύματα να είναι κατά το δυνατόν σύντομα, σαφή και περιεκτικά.Απαραίτητα στοιχεία στην επικοινωνία μέσω email είναι ο Α/Α της δήλωσης στον Ν.4014/2011 και στον Ν.4178/2013, τα πλήρη στοιχεία του μηχανικού (ονοματεπώνυμο, αριθμό μητρώου, ειδικότητα) καθώς και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.

----------


## IOANNI1970

καλημερα χαρη επικοινωνησα μαζι τους και μου ειπανε οτι συμφωνα με το συστημα χρειαζοντι 24 εργασιμες ωρες....αλλα ολα γινονται μεσω διας και δεν μπορουν πρακτικα να κανουν τιποτα...τι να πω...τοσες μερες πρωτη φορα βλεπω να χρειαζωνται...

----------


## IOANNI1970

*ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΩΝ*
Γενικότερα, σύμφωνα με το εγχειρίδιο λειτουργίας του συστήματος «Οι πληρωμές επιβεβαιώνονται από το διατραπεζικό σύστημα ηλεκτρονικά και εμφανίζονται στη δήλωση μετά από 24 εργάσιμες ώρες».
Συνήθως, η εμφάνιση μιας πληρωμής στο σύστημα, γίνεται το απόγευμα της επόμενης εργάσιμης ημέρας από την καταβολή της, αλλά αυτό πάντα εξαρτάται και από την έγκαιρη αποστολή από τις Τράπεζες των στοιχείων των ημερήσιων πληρωμών. Δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα επέμβασης στην όλη διαδικασία, καθότι γίνεται μέσω ΔΙΑΣ
η απαντηση που ελαβα...

----------


## tlimon

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι!

----------

